# Minecraft Server



## schlawiner (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade einen Minecraftserver so zu starten, geht nicht was mache ich falsch

```
java -Xms512M -Xmx2048M -jar minecraft-server.jar nogui &
echo $! > pidfile.pid
```


----------



## deepthroat (15. Juli 2012)

Hi.

Meinst du wirklich, dass dir so jemand helfen kann?

Du solltest erstmal die Ausgabe / Fehlermeldung hier posten.

Gruß


----------



## ikosaeder (15. Juli 2012)

schlawiner hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich versuche gerade einen Minecraftserver so zu starten, geht nicht was mache ich falsch



Du stellst nicht die richtigen Fragen. Siehe meine Signatur!


----------



## schlawiner (15. Juli 2012)

hehe, es gibt keine Ausgabe, er erstellt die pid aber mehr auch ned`g. Im Screen ist keine Fehlermeldung vorhanden, nehme ich das & weg rennt alles, aber ich habe keine PID


----------



## ikosaeder (16. Juli 2012)

Hol dir die PID doch einfach später.

```
ps -A | grep minecraft | awk '{print $1}'
```
Edit: Mir kam gerade so ein Gedanke: Weißt du eigentlich was dein Befehl macht, oder hast du den einfach irgendwo abgetippt?


----------



## erik s. (16. Juli 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hat er einfach nur das zweite & vergessen


----------



## ikosaeder (16. Juli 2012)

Zweites "&"?
Der Befehl an sich ist völlig in Ordnung:
Er startet den Server mit angepassten Werten für Heap und Stack ohne GUI und das "&" schiebt den Job in den Hintergrund.
java -Xms512M -Xmx2048M -jar minecraft-server.jar nogui &
Die zweite Zeile 
echo $! > pidfile.pid
liefert die ProcessID des letzten Backgroundjobs ($! musste ich auch erst nachschauen) und ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Da er ja die ProcessID bekommt, läuft der Server wohl, aber er macht keine Ausgaben, weil er im Hintergrund läuft. Das Problem liegt also in der Unkenntnis des TE. Dazu kommen viel zu wenig Details zum Problem und der eigenen Bemühungen das Problem zu lösen. Ich verweise noch mal auf den Smartquestion-Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## erik s. (16. Juli 2012)

Ach so, das ist natürlich richtig.
Ich habe seine zwei Zeilen als eine interpretiert und dachte, das sollte sowas wie "wenn Server-Start okay, dann schreibe PID in pidfile.pid" sein. Deshalb das von mir vermutete &&.

Dann sollte er die Ausgaben wenigstens umleiten und in ein eigenes Logfile schreiben. Oder/Und einfach mal deinem Smartquestion-Link nachgehen.


----------



## inquisitiveness (16. Dezember 2012)

Denke mal nach so langer Zeit ist das Problem erledigt oder nicht?! Wenn nicht leite die Ausgabe mal in ein Logfile um oder pack es nicht in den Hitergrund und schreib uns was dort steht.


----------

